
Google Tries to Stop Ads from Appearing Next to Hate Speech - af16090
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/21/technology/google-advertising-apologizes-ad.html
======
javery
If they were actually trying I don't think Breitbart would still be on DFP.

